# Using two receivers for HT and stereo



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Please tell me if this is feasible. I have Onkyo TX-SR702 and Pioneer VSX-D1S, both are in mint condition with low usage. The 702 is rated @100 watts and VSX @130 with two channels driven. I would like to use the 702's L&R main pre-outs to the Pioneer so it could drive the front two speakers and have the 702 drive the center and rear speakers and sub. How would I go about connecting the 702 into the VSX. I know the VSX has pre-out and power in jacks that are bridged when not in use on rear panel. Could I just use a line level input on the pioneer from the onkyo pre-outs, I am confused and I could image how you feel reading this. I also have a turntable and CD player to hook up, any suggestions would be appreciated. I believe both units have a decent phono stage. Thanks much
Slagman.....


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum, bundini! :yes:


> I know the VSX has pre-out and power in jacks that are bridged when not in use on rear panel. Could I just use a line level input on the pioneer from the onkyo pre-outs...


Yes, that would do the trick.



> I also have a turntable and CD player to hook up, any suggestions would be appreciated. I believe both units have a decent phono stage.


You'd have to connect those to the Onkyo. Since you'd be using the Pioneer basically as a power amp, you've decoupled its pre amp, so nothing you connected to it would pass to the speakers.

Don't know exactly why you want to do this, but the old-school rule of thumb is that you have to double amplifier power to get a noticeable increase in output level. Going from 100 watts to 130 is most likely less than a 1 dB increase.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks Wayne for your insightful comments, the reason I wanted to use the Pioneer for the mains was to take some strain off the Onkyo's amp section and have it drive only three channels, although it really does not seemed strained or anemic at higher volume levels, and considering your response that at 30 more watts an increase in dB is not that significant. I may just use the pioneer in a separate stereo application and keep what I have, again thank you for your reply.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Ah - well, that's kind of a different story. It's not uncommon for home theater receivers to experience "power sag" with all channels driven, so off-loading some of the amplifier duties could indeed get you some extra headroom. So feel free to experiment! After all, there were no multi-channel receivers back in the "old school" days. 

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Yes Wayne that's exactly what I'm trying to accomplish, I'm old school and seem to be still stuck there, thanks my friend, I do need headroom!
Regards, Jeff


----------

